# Retired pastor, what do you call him?



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

One of my pastors from when I was growing up has retired from the ministry. He now attends my church as a regular member. When I greet him, is it correct if I still address him as "reverend so-and-so"? 

Thanks,


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

There's no reason you can't address him as you always have. A military person is commonly referred to as general, colonial, sarge, etc. Of course, if your church is one that refers to people as "brother" or "sister", Brother so and so should be well received.


----------

